# Identifying KBG variety



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

I realize this is going to be a difficult one to answer but let's give it a shot.

I am attempting to get close to matching this existing KBG in my lawn. Lawn was established 17 years ago but I do not know any further details. It is very fast growing, very thick bladed, and produces a thick and soft lawn. Only problem is, its somewhat patchy and is creating uneven appearance throughout the lawn. I am trying to change that with a KBG overseed. Yes I know, don't overseed KBG....I don't care, i'm doing it anyways!

I had a crazy seedhead flush this spring that seemed to last forever. Everywhere that was dense with seedheads now looks mostly like this.






You can see here there are two different heights of grass blades. This variety towers over the others in the mix. (I was mowing every 3 days through the spring and loved it)














Here is the variety in question vs the finer blades of what I believe is either Bewitched, Midnight, Diva, or Everest from my fall targeted overseed/repair


I really haven't been a fan of the shorter finer bladed varieties. I have entertained the idea of TTTF but I have no experience with it.

Appreciate any input!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

No one is going to be able to tell what type it is by looking at it for sure, but I'm taking a guess and saying that it could be an America type cultivar based on how it looks....upright growth, medium to light green color, etc. If that's the case, an America/Rhapsody blend might be a decent seed choice. I *think* Princeton-105 might be related to America as well, but am not positive.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Green said:


> No one is going to be able to tell what type it is by looking at it for sure, but I'm taking a guess and saying that it could be an America type cultivar based on how it looks....upright growth, medium to light green color, etc. If that's the case, an America/Rhapsody blend might be a decent seed choice.


I understand that, just hoping for ANYTHING that will help me get close. I will look into these, thank you!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

b0nk3rs said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > No one is going to be able to tell what type it is by looking at it for sure, but I'm taking a guess and saying that it could be an America type cultivar based on how it looks....upright growth, medium to light green color, etc. If that's the case, an America/Rhapsody blend might be a decent seed choice.
> ...


 I *think* Princeton-105 might be related to America as well, but am not positive.

In any case, I have "America" and it looks similar to what you're posting. It gets kind of light green when it hasn't had fertilizer in a couple of months...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Also, it looks like you have a blend...some is darker in color.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Green said:


> b0nk3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


Yep have been noticing the same thing. Responds really well to Nitrogen and Iron from what I am seeing though.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

"America is a slower growing grass, and requires less mowing than most other varieties. It can be cut as low as 1/2 inch, but a cutting height of 1-2 inches is ideal."

Hmmm, doesn't match up to what I have been observing.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

b0nk3rs said:


> "America is a slower growing grass, and requires less mowing than most other varieties. It can be cut as low as 1/2 inch, but a cutting height of 1-2 inches is ideal."
> 
> Hmmm, doesn't match up to what I have been observing.


Slower growing? Compared to what? The America in my lawn grows faster than the Tall Fescue and Bewitched KBG. I'm confused by that statement.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Does anyone have pictures of wider bladed KBG that they are confident they know the variety of?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

There are dozens if not hundreds of varieties of KBG, without knowing what was put on your lawn there's no way to know.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I know this doesn't help but I needed to say it "You have a beautiful lawn!"


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

What about contacting your local extension office? Mine offered to do DNA testing to identify weeds. Maybe they can DNA test the wide bladed KBG you found?


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Mozart said:


> What about contacting your local extension office? Mine offered to do DNA testing to identify weeds. Maybe they can DNA test the wide bladed KBG you found?


That's an interesting idea!


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> I know this doesn't help but I needed to say it "You have a beautiful lawn!"


Thanks. You haven't seen the problems yet though :lol:


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Any chance Bewitched or Midnight would be close in comparison to the pictures I provided? I may be on to something.


----------



## maynardGkeynes (May 23, 2017)

b0nk3rs said:


> Any chance Bewitched or Midnight would be close in comparison to the pictures I provided? I may be on to something.


Midnight is considerably darker, BW is somewhat less dark than MN, but still darker than what I see in your pix. Both have less wide blades as well. I don't think you would be happy with the results if you seeded them in. I think you just have a blend of non-elite KBG types, or whatever the garden supply/big box stores were putting in their packages 17 years ago. Personally, I wouldn't mess with a lawn that is doing as well as your, but if you ever get ambitious and have the desire, if you did a renov with today's elite cultivars you would be amazed by how even more beautiful your lawn would be.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

b0nk3rs said:


> Any chance Bewitched or Midnight would be close in comparison to the pictures I provided? I may be on to something.


You might want to check the stat sheets at seed superstore. Not 100% sure but it sounds like leaf texture might relate to leaf width?
https://www.seedsuperstore.com/stat-sheet-bewitched-kentucky-bluegrass

Also, here is a closeup if bewitched. Sorry but you will have to use the quackgrass (or maple leaf/seeds) to help determine size/scale :thumbup:


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

maynardGkeynes said:


> b0nk3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance Bewitched or Midnight would be close in comparison to the pictures I provided? I may be on to something.
> ...


You are probably right.

Also, you don't see many of the flaws and areas that I am trying to make look like the above pics


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Mozart said:


> b0nk3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance Bewitched or Midnight would be close in comparison to the pictures I provided? I may be on to something.
> ...


I have been using that to try and find something comparable which actually led me into Bewitched and Midnight because I noticed some of these in my reseed spots from last fall. I went a bit heavy on the rate so PRG dominates those areas so I am just now starting to see these wider blades make an appearance.

I'm real close to where I want to be without a full reno, just trying to nail this last part down and its proving to be tricky.


----------

